
China Hints at Use of Force in Hong Kong and Says U.S. Is Undermining Stability - hker
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/24/world/asia/china-military-hong-kong-taiwan-protests.html
======
geowwy
I always think it's better to go back to the original source material, so
here's the white paper mentioned:
[http://english.gov.cn/archive/white_paper/2019/07/24/content...](http://english.gov.cn/archive/white_paper/2019/07/24/content_281476780919912.htm)

The basic message seems to be:

• As China and other countries develop, the world is shifting from unipolar
model to a multipolar one.

• The US is doubling down on unipolarity.

• China is doubling down on multipolarity.

~~~
Agustus
Absolutely not. China is doubling down on becoming the unipolarity. No where
do they go that they do not perform the same sausage tactics as the Soviets.

The question becomes, like in all non capitalistic environments, can they
succeed before their debts get to them.

